# Greetings from Alberta, Canada



## seansheedy (Apr 10, 2013)

Greetings brethren,
I bring greetings from Harmony Lodge No. 75 in Sedgewick, Alberta. We practice the York Rite.
 I have been a proud Mason since 1998.  I look forward to learning and interacting on this site.
Fraternally yours,
W Bro. Sean Sheedy


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 10, 2013)

Greetings and welcome Bro. Sean.


----------



## martin (Apr 11, 2013)

brother hello from toronto Blackwood lodge #311 AF.AM Maple - woodbridge Ontario


----------



## widows son (Apr 11, 2013)

Great to see another Canadian here. Greetings from Merritt lodge No.168 GL AFAM of Canada in the Prov. of Ontario


----------



## kencollins (Apr 12, 2013)

I bring fraternal greetings from Russell lodge #479 Ontario Canada 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## SheaW (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm an EA and looking for many decades in freemasonry

I'm from Dormer 191 in Surrey BC.

Nervous to not know anything, but excited to learn everything. I'm on Freemason Connect to mainly meet other masons and for help in the questions too silly too ask.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. D. Edward (Apr 13, 2013)

Fraternal greetings to you brother from Burford Lodge #106   Ontario, Canada


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Thevenin (Dec 10, 2018)

Welcome from Montreal, Quebec.


----------

